# 27 Aug 12:  LGEN Thomas Lawson named C.D.S.



## WLSC (27 Aug 2012)

Well, it seem's the speculation is done.  Any confirmation elsewhere ?

http://www.45enord.ca/2012/08/thomas-lawson-nouveau-chef-detat-major-de-la-defense/


----------



## Maxadia (27 Aug 2012)

On CBC:
http://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/story/2012/08/27/pol-cds-lawson.html


----------



## The Bread Guy (27 Aug 2012)

Edited to add official PMO announcement:





> Prime Minister Stephen Harper today announced that Lieutenant-General Thomas J. Lawson, currently Deputy Commander of the North American Aerospace Defense Command (NORAD), will be appointed Chief of the Defence Staff, and promoted to the rank of General. The change of command ceremony will take place in the coming weeks.
> "Lieutenant-General Lawson is the right leader for the Canadian Armed Forces and will bring a clear vision and strong values to the role," said Prime Minister Harper.  "His experience, team-building skills and collaborative approach will help position the Canadian Armed Forces for the future."
> 
> Following his graduation from the Royal Military College in 1979, Lieutenant-General Lawson’s distinguished career in the Royal Canadian Air Force included postings to Baden, Germany, Montgomery, Alabama, and Cold Lake, Alberta.  In 1998, he was appointed Commanding Officer of 412 Squadron, and later took charge of career management for the Air Force.  Promoted to Colonel in 2003, Lieutenant-General Lawson held various positions with the Air Force before joining the Canadian Forces Transformation Team in 2005 and leading the establishment of the Strategic Joint Staff.  In 2006, he completed a year in command of Canadian Forces Base Trenton before being promoted to Brigadier-General in 2007 and appointed Commandant of the Royal Military College.  In 2009, he was promoted to Major-General and became Assistant Chief of the Air Staff.  Lieutenant-General Lawson assumed his current position as Deputy Commander of NORAD in July 2011.
> ...






			
				FusMR said:
			
		

> Well, it seem's the speculation is done.  Any confirmation elsewhere ?
> 
> http://www.45enord.ca/2012/08/thomas-lawson-nouveau-chef-detat-major-de-la-defense/


Here it is from The Canadian Press, en anglais:





> Lieutenant-General Thomas Lawson has been named as Canada’s next new chief of the defence staff, the country’s top military post.
> 
> Prime Minister Stephen Harper says Lt.-Gen. Lawson, the current deputy commander of NORAD — the North American Aerospace Defense Command — will formally succeed General Walt Natynczyk within weeks.
> 
> ...



From the Info-machine bio:





> Lieutenant-General Thomas J. Lawson is the Deputy Commander, North American Aerospace Defense Command, Peterson AFB, Colorado.
> LGen Lawson graduated from the Royal Military College (RMC) of Canada with a Degree in Electrical Engineering in 1979. He completed wings and fighter training and was posted to 421 Squadron in Baden, Germany, in 1981, where he flew the CF-104 Starfighters. Back in Canada in 1985, he completed a Master's Degree in Electrical Engineering with RMC and served as a professor.
> 
> Promoted to Major in 1988, LGen Lawson was posted to Montgomery, Alabama, to attend the USAF Staff College. During that time, he also completed a Master's Degree in Public Administration at Auburn University.
> ...


----------



## Haletown (27 Aug 2012)

"Lieutenant-General Tom Lawson enrolled in 1975 and graduated from the Royal Military College of Canada with a Bachelor's Degree in Electrical Engineering in 1979. He completed wings and fighter training and was posted to 421 Squadron in Baden, Germany, in 1981. There he flew CF-104 Starfighters. He arrived at RMC in 1985 to complete a Master's Degree in Electrical Engineering and serve as a lecturer on the Electrical Engineering staff."

Great news for the CF 35 program.  A fighter jock with the brains and background to understand the game changer the electronics in the F 35 means and not get hung up the whole stealth thingy.

Congratulations sir.


----------



## opcougar (27 Aug 2012)

Why is everyone just quoting snippets from news articles?

Just goes to show you can't believe what you read in the media, with all the talk about it "being the Navy's turn"


----------



## bison33 (27 Aug 2012)

opcougar said:
			
		

> Why is everyone just quoting snippets from news articles?
> 
> Just goes to show you can't believe what you read in the media, with all the talk about it "being the Navy's turn"



Take away the F-35 circus(and maybe the Cyclone) and I bet dollars to doughnuts it would have been the RCN running the show.


----------



## Edward Campbell (27 Aug 2012)

Trunk Monkey said:
			
		

> Take away the F-35 circus(and maybe the Cyclone) and I bet dollars to doughnuts it would have been the RCN running the show.




The government is seeking a team of outsiders (accountants, probably) to evaluate the next fighter options, including the F-35. The military's views are, already well known. The outsiders' task is to select the _"best"_ choice ... for the country government.

The CDS must, now, manage the forces he has, and accomplish the tasks assigned by the government; unless there is a new operational mission that will mean doing more about the same as now, with less.


----------



## Gorgo (27 Aug 2012)

Congratuations to the new CDS.  I hope he has a good time of it when he gets his fourth leaf.


----------



## tumbling_dice (27 Aug 2012)

Simian Turner said:
			
		

> Take a about a career with a jet-pack - 9 years from promotion to Col to CDS.



At the LCol level he was considering calling it quits, getting his PhD and settling down as an electrical engineering professor.  Some people convinced him to give being a general officer a shot and looks like the decision served him well.

He is still a legend at RMC and I'm sure will be a fantastic CDS.


----------



## The Bread Guy (27 Aug 2012)

E.R. Campbell said:
			
		

> The government is seeking a team of outsiders (accountants, probably) to evaluate the next fighter options, including the F-35. The military's views are, already well known. The outsiders' task is to select the _"best"_ choice ... for the country government.


On that very point....





> Minutes after being introduced as Canada’s next top soldier by Defence Minister Peter MacKay on Parliament Hill on Monday morning, Lt.-Gen. Tom Lawson found himself facing questions about his previous support for the F-35 stealth fighter.
> 
> “The greater question is the government’s focus on ensuring that the Canadians have combat-capable platforms for the air force, for the navy and for the army,” Lawson, a former fighter pilot, said when asked his position now.
> 
> ...


Postmedia News, 27 Aug 12


----------



## The Bread Guy (27 Aug 2012)

.... from the DND Info-machine (did someone miss a sentence or two at the front end?) - also attached if  link doesn't work 





> He is a great officer and gentleman who will continue to lead the men and women of the Canadian Forces with distinction.
> 
> I know he will enjoy the support of great Generals, Admirals, Officers, and equally, all the ranks, through to the most junior privates and ordinary seamen.
> 
> ...


----------



## GAP (27 Aug 2012)

> Promoted to Colonel in 2003, Lieutenant-General Lawson held various positions with the Air Force before joining the Canadian Forces Transformation Team in 2005 and leading the establishment of the Strategic Joint Staff.  In 2006, he completed a year in command of Canadian Forces Base Trenton before being promoted to Brigadier-General in 2007 and appointed Commandant of the Royal Military College.  In 2009, he was promoted to Major-General and became Assistant Chief of the Air Staff.  Lieutenant-General Lawson assumed his current position as Deputy Commander of NORAD in July 2011.



Is it not a rapid rise in 9 years to go from Colonel in 2003 to General in 2012?


----------



## PuckChaser (27 Aug 2012)

GAP said:
			
		

> Is it not a rapid rise in 9 years to go from Colonel in 2003 to General in 2012?



Probably the perfect definition of a streamer.


----------



## Remius (27 Aug 2012)

GAP said:
			
		

> Is it not a rapid rise in 9 years to go from Colonel in 2003 to General in 2012?



Maybe, but in this climate reaching the end phase of the babyboomer generation more people are retiring thus opening the field.  he's obviously competent and when you factor those he may have surpassed, people retiring or leaving the CF it isn't that difficult to see.


----------



## The Bread Guy (27 Aug 2012)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> .... from the DND Info-machine (did someone miss a sentence or two at the front end?) - also attached if  link doesn't work


It appears they did - the full statement here:





> General Walt Natynczyk, Chief of the Defence Staff, issued the following statement today:
> 
> I wish to congratulate Tom Lawson on his upcoming appointment to suceed me as your Chief of Defence Staff.
> 
> ...


Also attached in case link doesn't work.


----------



## Spring_bok (27 Aug 2012)

Does anyone know how old Gen Lawson is?


----------



## navymich (27 Aug 2012)

Spring_bok said:
			
		

> Does anyone know how old Gen Lawson is?



I haven't seen anything (yet) with his birthdate on it.  But given that he enrolled in 1975, one could assume that it was at age 18 and therefore figure that he is currently 55-ish.


----------



## DirtyDog (27 Aug 2012)

I suppose operational experience isn't a factor for selection at that level?


----------



## dapaterson (27 Aug 2012)

DirtyDog said:
			
		

> I suppose operational experience isn't a factor for selection at that level?



What types of operations?  NORAD flies operational missions every day.


----------



## aesop081 (27 Aug 2012)

DirtyDog said:
			
		

> operational experience



What is "operational experience", exactly ?


----------



## Remius (27 Aug 2012)

DirtyDog said:
			
		

> I suppose operational experience isn't a factor for selection at that level?



_Posted to Cold Lake in 1991, LGen Lawson completed CF-18 Hornet training and then returned to CFB Baden to fly operationally with 421 and 439 Squadrons. Upon closure of Baden, he was posted to Cold Lake and was assigned to 410 Squadron in charge of the Fighter Weapons Instructor School._

As well, being Deputy Commander of NORAD not enough?


----------



## tomahawk6 (27 Aug 2012)

Glad to see that my prediction of the next CDS coming from the Air Force ranks was correct. :moose:


----------



## DirtyDog (27 Aug 2012)

I guess "operations" was the wrong word.  Operational deployments?

I don't know the world of the RCAF, but it might seem unusual to me to serve under a commander with no overseas deployments/comds in a dynamic shooting/peacekeeping operation.  (ie. Somlia, the Gulf, Bosnia, Iraq, Crotia, Afghanistan, etc.)


----------



## DirtyDog (27 Aug 2012)

However, I'm too biased.  It's not like I'd be happy with anyone outside the Army anyway.


----------



## dapaterson (27 Aug 2012)

DirtyDog said:
			
		

> However, I'm too biased.  It's not like I'd be happy with anyone outside the Army anyway.



On the other hand, there are probably a whole lot inside the Army you'd be unhappy about as well.


----------



## DirtyDog (27 Aug 2012)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> On the other hand, there are probably a whole lot inside the Army you'd be unhappy about as well.


Ha, true enough.  I'm a hard man to please.


----------



## dapaterson (27 Aug 2012)

One of the CDS' main roles is to act as the interface between the government and the CF.  He then has subordinate commanders to translate the direction he receives from government to lower levels.

There is significant bench strength in the Army; regardless of whether or not the CDS wears a green uniform, I don't think there will be major problems with leadership in the Canadian Army.


----------



## The Anti-Royal (28 Aug 2012)

Gen Lawson is an extremely intelligent, dynamic and articulate man, and a great choice for the top job in the CF.  Congratulations to him.


----------



## DonaldMcL (28 Aug 2012)

Andddddddd.... the guy wears CADPAT Leafs jerseys to mess dinners... talk about balls!


----------



## dimsum (28 Aug 2012)

BobSlob said:
			
		

> Andddddddd.... the guy wears CADPAT Leafs jerseys to mess dinners... talk about balls!



Does he get danger pay and risk allowance 5 for that?  I'd ask for it!   :blotto:


----------



## Infanteer (29 Aug 2012)

Gents,

I've binned the frivolus arguments - take those opinions to the PMs if you care about them that much.

The Staff.


----------



## bison33 (30 Aug 2012)

A slow day in the news world. I guess the age of the new CDS is something the PA machine didn't pick up on for the press release.
http://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/story/2012/08/29/pol-cudmore-cds-tom-lawson-bio.html


----------



## PuckChaser (30 Aug 2012)

Trunk Monkey said:
			
		

> A slow day in the news world. I guess the age of the new CDS is something the PA machine didn't pick up on for the press release.
> http://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/story/2012/08/29/pol-cudmore-cds-tom-lawson-bio.html



The comments are fantastic, probably the only time there is actually intellectual thought in CBC.ca's comments section.


----------



## Eaglelord17 (30 Aug 2012)

Could it be he is over the 60 age limit and that is why they do not wish to release his age as then they would have to explain why he was allowed to be retained longer than normally allowed?

Just my  :2c:


----------



## Good2Golf (30 Aug 2012)

No, it's just a (very) slow news day, especially when a reporter thinks that there is something nefarious about not being officially told a fighter pilot's unofficial 'call sign' (which, BTW, is neither embarrassing, nor inappropriate).

Those who have done the RMC graduation math are correct.  Gen Lawson has half a decade to serve before any allowances or exceptions would be required to retain him in the service.


Regards
G2G


----------



## The Bread Guy (30 Aug 2012)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> No, it's just a (very) slow news day, especially when a reporter thinks that there is something nefarious about not being officially told a fighter pilot's unofficial 'call sign' (which, BTW, is neither embarrassing, nor inappropriate).


The _Toronto Star _ seems to have found the info somewhere....





> Canada’s new defence chief Lt.-Gen. Thomas Lawson, whose fighter pilot call sign was once Shadow, has a lot of the qualities that Prime Minister Stephen Harper prizes in a commander ....


 I guess it's true - ONLY the Shadow knows....


----------



## Good2Golf (30 Aug 2012)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> The _Toronto Star _ seems to have found the info somewhere.... I guess it's true - ONLY the Shadow knows....



You're dating yourself when you quote a radio show back from the days before TV was popular...


----------



## The Bread Guy (30 Aug 2012)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> You're dating yourself when you quote a radio show back from the days before TV was popular...


As a former radio reporter, I blame my environmental training for my choice of puns  ;D


----------



## dapaterson (30 Aug 2012)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> As a former radio reporter, I blame my environmental training for my choice of puns  ;D



Ah - think I found a photo of you in your former life...









...gobble, gobble, gobble...


----------



## medicineman (30 Aug 2012)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> You're dating yourself when you quote a radio show back from the days before TV was popular...



And you're dating yourself by bringing it to our attention  ;D

On a slight tangent, go gives a flying rat's arse about what the guy's callsign is/was?

MM


----------



## dapaterson (30 Aug 2012)

medicineman said:
			
		

> And you're dating yourself by bringing it to our attention  ;D
> 
> On a slight tangent, go gives a flying rat's arse about what the guy's callsign is/was?
> 
> MM



Well, if his c/s was "ArmyCutter" or "NoNewBoats" I think the CA and RCN would be concerned.

On the other hand, c/s "PartyNaked" might have attracted some unwanted media attention...


----------



## tumbling_dice (30 Aug 2012)

medicineman said:
			
		

> And you're dating yourself by bringing it to our attention  ;D
> 
> On a slight tangent, go gives a flying rat's arse about what the guy's callsign is/was?
> 
> MM



All the non-military readers who have seen Top Gun?


----------



## medicineman (30 Aug 2012)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Well, if his c/s was "ArmyCutter" or "NoNewBoats" I think the CA and RCN would be concerned.
> 
> On the other hand, c/s "PartyNaked" might have attracted some unwanted media attention...



Point taken, though I would have thought those things would have come out in the interview process...and a rising star PAffO would have put a proper spin on it so nobody would care  .  Personally, it has no bearing on my life...and wouldn't have when I was in simply because of me being too busy doing my job.  However, a C/S of "PaperChaser" would have explained us having to look for Somalia messages during the Boyle days...

MM


----------



## The Bread Guy (30 Aug 2012)

medicineman said:
			
		

> .... a rising star PAffO would have put a proper spin on it so nobody would care   ....


That's about it - it looks worse not sharing it than it does keeping it hidden, then revealed.

BTW, unless Masonic-style secrets are involved, how are C/S picked?  Self-endowed?  Collectively awarded?  I'm curious about the process.



			
				dapaterson said:
			
		

> Ah - think I found a photo of you in your former life...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PETA folks will be glad to hear that I can certify that no turkeys were harmed in my career  ;D


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (30 Aug 2012)

Reposted as my post was deleted... boooooooo!!!!!

Congrats to LGen Lawson, I believe he'll do well as he seems to be a fairly well rounded and experienced Commander.  I wish all the best to Gen Natynczyk in his future endeavours.


----------



## Loachman (30 Aug 2012)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> BTW, unless Masonic-style secrets are involved, how are C/S picked?  Self-endowed?  Collectively awarded?  I'm curious about the process.



Tac Hel follows the standard Army fixed callsign system.


----------



## daftandbarmy (30 Aug 2012)

medicineman said:
			
		

> And you're dating yourself by bringing it to our attention  ;D
> 
> On a slight tangent, go gives a flying rat's arse about what the guy's callsign is/was?
> 
> MM



Exactly... my wife just wants to know what his ass looks like in a flight suit.

On another note: ew.


----------



## The Bread Guy (30 Aug 2012)

Loachman said:
			
		

> Tac Hel follows the standard Army fixed callsign system.


Makes sense - how about the fancy-shmancy "Iceman"-style ones?


----------



## Loachman (30 Aug 2012)

No. We have as much need for those as we have for oiling ourselves up and playing beach volleyball with no women around.


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (30 Aug 2012)

Loachman said:
			
		

> No. We have as much need for those as we have for oiling ourselves up and playing beach volleyball with no women around.


I was following until you mentioned no women, then you lost me.


----------



## The Bread Guy (30 Aug 2012)

Canadian.Trucker said:
			
		

> Loachman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In case you're serious, what movie is this from?




If you're not, my bad.


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (30 Aug 2012)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> I was following until you mentioned no women, then you lost me.
> In case you're serious, what movie is this from?
> 
> 
> ...



I wish I could lie and say I don't know, but it's Top Gun.

Looking at a shirtless Tom Cruise does make me "lose that loving feeling".


----------



## The Bread Guy (30 Aug 2012)

Canadian.Trucker said:
			
		

> I wish I could lie and say I don't know, but it's Top Gun.
> 
> Looking at a shirtless Tom Cruise does make me "lose that loving feeling".


Certainly makes one look at it in a whole different light, don't it?  ;D


----------



## dapaterson (30 Aug 2012)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> PETA folks will be glad to hear that I can certify that no turkeys were harmed in my career  ;D



Then obviously you never reported on politics...

(rim shot)


----------



## The Bread Guy (30 Aug 2012)

Bringing us back to the topic at hand....

We now have confirmation of the CDS's age/birthday and double-confirmation of his callsign....


> *How old is the new Chief of the Defence Staff, Tom Lawson? Now we know. He's 54 and will celebrate his 55th birthday Nov. 2.*
> 
> Lt.-Gen. Lawson was introduced Monday as the incoming CDS. The military provided a few details about his career, but it omitted his age.
> 
> ...


CBC.ca, 30 Aug 12


----------



## Journeyman (30 Aug 2012)

> ....and will celebrate his 55th birthday Nov. 2



Well, given the depth of current journalism, I guess the next headline is inevitable:


> *OMG! He's a Scorpio!!   * anic:


----------



## Jarnhamar (30 Aug 2012)

His nickname was Shadow? Maybe he always came in second place..

Just kidding!
Loyalty is purest when it is unquestioning


----------



## GAP (2 Sep 2012)

Natynczyk took his job to heart, say friends
By Daniel Proussalidis, Parliamentary Bureau
Article Link

If you ask Gen. Walt Natynczyk about the legacy he'll leave behind, those who know Canada's top soldier say he'll furrow his brow and take a pass on the question.

However, those same people aren't too shy to describe the chief of defence staff's contribution to the military as he prepares to pass the baton to Lt.-Gen. Tom Lawson in the next few weeks.

"It's just a question of caring deeply about the soldiers," said retired colonel Alain Pellerin, executive director of the Conference of Defence Associations Institute. "(Natynczyk has) spent a lot of time on the road, whether it's visits to Afghanistan or visits to bases."

While Natynczyk declined comment, his supporters were more than willing to speak on his behalf.

Earlier in his 37-year military career, troops dubbed Natynczyk "Uncle Walt" because of the way he took a personal interest in their well-being.

The general's top spokesman says Natynczyk, 55, and his wife Leslie, have tried to hard to improve the way wounded soldiers and military families are taken care of.


"They've championed a number of causes and a number of initiatives to basically make sure no one is forgotten, no one is left behind," said Lt.-Cmdr. Kris Phillips.

He points to Natynczyk's efforts to strengthen care for soldiers suffering from combat stress, while also spearheading a still-developing program to make it easier for military families to access doctors when postings move them from province to province.

"Everything for him is very personal and he takes a very deep personal interest in it, as does Mrs. Natynczyk," said Phillips.

Phillips recalls the outgoing chief stopping by the Victoria home of a military veteran diagnosed with an inoperable brain tumour to thank him for his service.

"It's amazing when you happen to be there, when you're seeing one of these visits going on and you see how much it means to the person," said Phillips. "I mean it just bowls people over."

Others credit Natynczyk with keeping a steady hand during combat in Afghanistan, and then transitioning to training Afghan forces.

"He was constantly on the ground and was a very effective leader," said Don Macnamara, a former brigadier-general who teaches at Queen's University. "He was the guy that had to create the atmosphere and be reassuring to the political forces as well." 
More on link


----------



## GAP (2 Oct 2012)

Canada’s new top soldier could take over by end of October
STEVEN CHASE OTTAWA — The Globe and Mail  Monday, Oct. 01 2012
Article Link

Canada’s new top soldier could take over as defence chief by the end of October, sources say.

Military planners are eyeing October 29 as the date to induct former fighter pilot Thomas Lawson, most recently the deputy commander of NORAD, as the next Chief of the Defence Staff on October 29.

The Prime Minister’s Office could still move the date for this change of command ceremony if it chooses.

Lieutenant-General Lawson will take over the top post in the Canadian military from General Walt Natynczyk, who has held the job for more than four years.

Lt.-Gen. Lawson will also be promoted to a full general on the same day as the change of command ceremony.

The veteran airman has a good relationship with the U.S. military and the Harper government considers him a solid communicator. In late 2010 he was sent on a cross-country PR road show to explain the controversial F-35 fighter jet acquisition to the public.

In keeping with an era of belt-tightening, the 2012 change-of-command ceremony is expected to be a lower-key affair than the military send-off that bade farewell to former chief of the defence staff General Rick Hillier.

In 2008, taxpayers shelled out nearly $270,000 for a pomp-and-circumstance-charged farewell to Mr. Hillier, including $6,600 so that he could ride off into retirement aboard a tank.

The last change-of-command ceremony also included a 21-gun salute ($4,035), aerial acrobatics by the Canadian Snowbirds team ($23,101), and jumps by the Skyhawks, a military parachutist team ($3,137) according to the Department of National Defence.

This 2012 changing of the guard comes at a critical time for the Canadian Forces, which are grappling with budget cuts, big purchase plans for new planes and ships, and the task of readjusting to life now that the high-profile combat mission in Afghanistan is fading in the rear-view mirror.
More on link


----------



## The Bread Guy (25 Oct 2012)

GAP said:
			
		

> Canada’s new top soldier could take over by end of October
> STEVEN CHASE OTTAWA — The Globe and Mail  Monday, Oct. 01 2012
> Article Link
> 
> ...



And that's the big date, indeed - this from DND:


> His Excellency the Right Honourable David Johnston, Governor General and Commander-in-Chief of Canada, will preside over the Change of Command ceremony which will see command of the Canadian Forces transfer from General Walt Natynczyk to Lieutenant-General Tom Lawson.
> 
> When: Monday October 29, 2012 at 9 a.m.
> 
> ...


----------



## daftandbarmy (26 Oct 2012)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> And that's the big date, indeed - this from DND:



Anyone pick out the irony in conducting a ceremony like this in a museum? Anyone?  ;D


----------



## Haggis (26 Oct 2012)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> Anyone pick out the irony in conducting a ceremony like this in a museum? Anyone?  ;D



What irony?  My son was sworn into the CF in that same museum in 2006, surrounded by the artifacts and tools of our profession.


----------



## The Bread Guy (30 Oct 2012)

Some tidbits from the new CDS's speech....


> .... Gen Lawson took to the podium in what he later described as a very proud and humbling moment.
> 
> He outlined his priorities in a novel fashion, delivering them not so much as objectives or milestones he would like to reach, but as personal pledges to the people of Canada, the Canadian Forces, and the gathered dignitaries and guests.
> 
> ...


RCAF Info-machine, 30 Oct 12


----------



## The Bread Guy (3 Mar 2015)

And let the search for a new CDS begin ....


> The government is actively searching for a new top military commander to succeed General Tom Lawson after he asked that his three-year appointment not be extended.
> 
> Sources say Ottawa is now talking to prospective candidates to find the next chief of the defence staff.
> 
> “Interviews are happening,” a source, speaking on condition of anonymity, said ....


Let the speculation re:  the next CDS begin!  Feel free to start plugging in our guesses into an already existing thread here.


----------



## The Bread Guy (4 Mar 2015)

And it's official - this, from the CDS:


> “I have informed the Government that I would like to retire at the end of my three year tenure as Chief of the Defence Staff.
> 
> “Serving Canada while leading the men and women of the Canadian Armed Forces has been the greatest honour and privilege in my 40-years of service in uniform. There is much work to be done, and I remain focused on my duties as Chief of Defence. I will do so until a replacement is named.”



*Reminder*:  the "who's up next?" thread is right here.


----------

